# I spent money! ohhhh my!



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Ordered some more harmony needles from knitpicks.
I tried real hard to talk myself out of it, and just get some cheap bamboo ones from ebay. I couldn't convince me. :baby04:
So - I have 2 sets of 16" circulars and one 29" with interchangeable needles.
And some doo lalies for the magic ball 


SHHHHH - don't tell DH!


Now off to ponder roving/yarn/etc.....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You. Are. Out. Of. Control!!!

A mad woman on a spree! 

Let's not do the math on how much this fiberholism has cost this week alone...

*I* am not gonna tell your old man, no way! LOL.

Oh! what size circs did ya get? hmmm?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I really haven't told him either! lol! 
Except that my wheel was 400...hehe
I got size 9 16"circ and the interchangeable with size 9 tips, and size 7 16" circs

I am going to start my *first* garment! woo hoo!! A fuzzy little shrug for DD... I hope! lol!

My original order with knit picks was about 75$....so I pared it down to a 30$ order....I will get more in a couple of weeks. I think it is best to spread the money out a bit! hehe!



yep I am out of control FOR sure! lol
and i love it!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Met a Lady at our Beekeepers Assoc. meeting...fellow FIBERHOLIC! I could hear my husband chuckling beside me...and for doing that I'm not telling him about my latest Ebay purchase...MORE sock yarn! I love it when my favorite seller has a Midnight Madness Sale...WooHoo! ($19.99 yarn for $8.00)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You will love your new needles. Hey, it's cheaper drinking.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I did the same thing this week. I ordered the case of interchangable harmony wood needles. I do not like the acrylic or metal. So cold. Found out this morning they were delivered. Only issue was, not to me!:flame: The carrier, delivered them 1 hour away, to a person thats name is nothing like mine. 

So now i have to hope they can recover the package, with ALL items, and deliver it to me.

I hope you enjoy yours! They look so nice, and i have heard nothing but good.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I got the new Knitpicks catalog yesterday, lots of Beautiful Socks!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

7thswan said:


> I got the new Knitpicks catalog yesterday, lots of Beautiful Socks!!!


Mine just came today. Had to take a little break and absorb the pics.
It is really filled with beautiful and funky cool stuff this time.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

There is a jacket in that catalog I think I am going to try and knit....when I get brave enough.

OK...dh is wanting an account of how money was spent...gotta come up with logic reasons why I spent so much!  Cross your fingers for me!

(and I just ordered more yarn...shame on me! lol!)

Good thing DH loves me!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

you sound like me and the goats, I am still working my way up to feeling comforatble spending that much on a new habit (knitting) but hubby has promised that as I to through the yarn shops marked along our route shopping for the swap ball I could buy a thing or 2 for myself. Gotta love a man that said yes to a 100$ infant goat had all girls, then yes to a 150$ infant goat that did not have the appraisal that I would want for my farm, only to have his wife call him at work and tell him she spend MUCH more than that for the goat she really wanted!!! and then drive 20 hours in 2 days to pick it up. Maybe he is just doing it so I will not make him learn to knit with me?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

luvzmybabz said:


> you sound like me and the goats, I am still working my way up to feeling comforatble spending that much on a new habit (knitting) but hubby has promised that as I to through the yarn shops marked along our route shopping for the swap ball I could buy a thing or 2 for myself. Gotta love a man that said yes to a 100$ infant goat had all girls, then yes to a 150$ infant goat that did not have the appraisal that I would want for my farm, only to have his wife call him at work and tell him she spend MUCH more than that for the goat she really wanted!!! and then drive 20 hours in 2 days to pick it up. Maybe he is just doing it so I will not make him learn to knit with me?


Oh don't know... men are totally irrational at times. When I asked about spending 400 on a wheel and he said "whatever you want babe" I nearly fainted! lol!
I was ready for a lecture on spending money wisely.....

So - I am thinking that most of us are compulsive/addictive type folks.
Goats, sheep, yarn, knitting needles.... oh my!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I..erm... went yarn shopping today.
The nice locally owned yarn shop is a little too far away and out of my way, so I made my first ever trip to a Hobby Lobby. I will keep my opinions about plastic plants and such to myself and I did bee line for the yarn section and only looked there.
Ooooh SALE!!
I got two skeins of Yarn Bee 'snowflake wool blend" for $2.88 each. Peachy Keen and Whimsy. Nice washable wool blends for socks!
And I got a dreamy mohair blend in Seastorm green.. a cool and frosty mossy green that is soooo soft. I just don't even kow what to do with 204 yards of that.. it was $5 or so.

Yeah for me... the first time I bought wool yarns and in such nifty colors too..and I had to cross state lines to do it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

chickenista is crossing state lines to buy yarn. 

Maybe you are gonna knit a beautiful cowl w/ that mohair blend..?

oh! any time you are going to hobbylobby, dont forget one of these...
http://www.hobbylobby.com/weekly/coupon.cfm


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oooh.. coooool!!
I go for milk every other Wednesday.. and Hobby Lobby is only a few minutes out of the way....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> There is a jacket in that catalog I think I am going to try and knit....when I get brave enough.


Is it that brown one?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

How Exciteing!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Is it that brown one?


You guessed it!
Looks like I need more practice before I jump in on that one. But I already ordered the yarn for it! lol!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> mamajohnson, I have a "wish list" going at knitpicks but since I am getting my wheel TOMORROW :nanner: and picking up the sundries to go with that - I am having a hard time justifying ordering those Harmony needles -but I will -eventually.


:bouncy::bouncy::goodjob::goodjob:

OHHHH WOW!!! I know your so so excited! I absolutely cannot wait to see your wheel!
Be sure to post a really big picture so I can see every detail!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh. My. Gosh. The knit pick harmony needles are absolutely beautiful!:bouncy:

I can't wait to use them!!!:dance:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Ok... we need a drooling smiley face. I am on a strict budget (we are doing Dave Ramsey's program) and I have to use only what I have. I am drooling listening to ya'll though!!!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I am on a buget as well. This was Christmas money from my GM. I was stricktly forbidden to use it for anything but me, and not something i needed, more something i wanted.
I love my grannie!:gaptooth::kiss:


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Kandmcockrell...my husband did the same for my Birthday, he bought me a new K&N air filter for my car AND gave me $50 for yarn (said I'd better not spend it on anything else or he'd take it back), I asked if I could put the $50 towards a new canner "NO!", a pasta attachment for my Kitchen Aid "NO!", "Yarn only" he's so sweet, gotta love our enablers!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What great enablers you all have in your families


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

kandmcockrell said:


> I am on a buget as well. This was Christmas money from my GM. I was stricktly forbidden to use it for anything but me, and not something i needed, more something i wanted.
> I love my grannie!:gaptooth::kiss:


Does she need another granddaughter?


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I was SOOOSOOOOOSOOOOOOSOOOO wrong about not being addicted to knitting yet!!

Well, the night before we left to go to Houston hubby and I got in a tiff..............sadly enough he must have felt really bad because not only did he make calls all morning Thursday while I was driving asking about yarns he also took me downtown Dallas ( we swore last time never again when we got lost looking for something else) we got lost spent 20 minutes on the phone with the yarn store helping us get there. Then he spent 2 hours in the yarn store and gave me carte blanche it's a good thing I know how far I can stretch our family budget and still have my buffer. Yards and Yards of yarn some roving for felting a few do hicky type things a set of bamboo double points, :Bawling: They were out of bamboo cable needles I tought myself how to cable last week and want to start a project with some of the yarn I bought, I have the icky cheap on that came with the kit I bought but want to learn better on nice needles so I do not have to cuss. One of the projusct looks like I will be calling the store back and ordering a bit more of a 2 different yarns I will just tell hubbie that is what I forgot the first time.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! between your DH and Cabin fever, I am beginning to feel left out! lol!
nah,,, my hubby is ok, I guess. :grin:

The problem is, it doesn't take long to get addicted to all this fibery stuff.... it is just so so so... yummy! :rock:

downtown Dallas! ewwwww!!! I hate going there! the traffic is just crazy.
your husband had to have been feeling real guilty! lol!


----------

